# For all Monty Python fans and followers of Brian..



## Capt Lightning (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## jerry old (Dec 22, 2019)

Saw my first Monty Python in 1974, while switching channels, watched a few minutes then switched channels.
PBS kept running it, I watched half a program-"What is this about?"
I had to watch several episodes before I figured out 'it's about us.'  our silly existence in a world few of us can grasp, or really
want too. 
We better have a sense of humor, to cope with our stupidity.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2019)

The first Monty Python episode I saw was the one about the dead parrot.  I was hooked solid.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes, that was about the same time found them , but sorry to say it took quite awhile for me to understand anything they said! I've come a long way since then....at least with actors.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 22, 2019)

Monty Python was very silly humor.  But, I love silly humor.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 85470


 One of my very favourite Python Quotes....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Marlene (Dec 22, 2019)

Tis but a flesh wound. . .

I love the Black Knight.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2019)

He’s not dead. 
He’s just sleeping! 
Yep! Silly stuff.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 22, 2019)

"I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,"

It was difficult to make out what the grotesque ladies were saying, except Cleese.

Talk about a classic comedy 'Fawlty Towers.'

Also, the 'Black Adder'-what were there four of them, loved first two, the third (I think) with the silly queen and her nurse
with the udder problem were off target. 

The last Black Adder in WW I, (two separate series of just the one?) with Black Adder dealing with Captain Darling and the General were good;  especially,  after Black Adder had played every behavior possible to avoid, we left Black Adder and Capt Darling as they went  ' over the top,' .


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2019)

You have to watch "The life of Brian" to understand the quote  - spoken by Brian'd mum. It's all about a boy named Brian who is mistaken for a messiah  and can't convince his followers that he's just an ordinary guy.


----------



## Marlene (Dec 23, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> You have to watch "The life of Brian" to understand the quote  - spoken by Brian'd mum. It's all about a boy named Brian who is mistaken for a messiah  and can't convince his followers that he's just an ordinary guy.


Fantastic movie!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 23, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> You have to watch "The life of Brian" to understand the quote  - spoken by Brian'd mum. It's all about a boy named Brian who is mistaken for a messiah  and can't convince his followers that he's just an ordinary guy.



Need to watch that one!   My favorite ever Monty Python scene.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2019)

John Cleese was a master. I laugh just looking at him.


----------

